
Posterous and Tumblr are next. - tomh
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2009/11/23/posterousAndTumblrAreNext.html
======
chipdude
it's Dave Winer. To him, he is not merely the center of the universe. He _is_
the universe.

~~~
glower
Do you think Posterous should enable desktop editors by adding the parameter?

------
dbz
That most certainly could have been put in a twitter post....Or even in a
simple picture

